# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی های جدیدی برای انتخاب رشته ازاد اضافه شد

## Alirh

به طور دقیق تر
پزشکی تنکابن
پزشکی کرمان
پزشکی کازرون
پزشکی زاهدان(تا پارسال مخصوص داوطلبان بومی بود امسال همه می تونن بزنن)
دندان پزشکی شیراز
داروسازی آیت الله املی
در واقع همه کد رشته های ازاد اضافه شدند ولی این جدیدا ظرفیت خودگردان نمیگیرند و فقط ظرفیت عادی دارند

----------


## dars

ببخشید من رفتم ویرایش کنم ولی اینا که گفتی رو نداشت :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Alirh

> ببخشید من رفتم ویرایش کنم ولی اینا که گفتی رو نداشت


الان اسکرین شات میزرام

----------


## Alirh



----------


## Mahdi.k.h

بچه ها سلام
من هر چه قدر او ضربدر قرمز جلوی رشته ها رو میزنم، باز هم حذف نمیشه و و قتی ثبت نهایی رو میزنم هنوزم هستن
من سه روز پیش انتخاب رشته کردم اما الان میخام ویرایش کنم ولی حذف نمیشن

----------


## بهروز 20

سلام هرچی ویرایش میکنم بازم قبلیه کسی می دونه چرا

----------


## dars

> 


واسه من اینا رو نداره

----------


## Alirh

> واسه من اینا رو نداره


واسه من که اومده
کدوم منطقه ای و ترازت؟

----------


## dars

> واسه من که اومده
> کدوم منطقه ای و ترازت؟


منطقه ۲ 
۹۲۵۰

----------


## Alirh

> منطقه ۲ 
> ۹۲۵۰


خواستی به سیستم ازاد پیام بده یا از بقیه دوستان بپرس ببین برا اونا اومده یا نه

----------


## shams12

> واسه من اینا رو نداره


باید حوصله به خرج بدی زمان هایی که سایت شلوغه اصلا کار نمیکنه ----- یک خورده کار با سایتش سخته  ------واسه همه احتمالا قابل انتخابه

----------


## azem

چرا ویرایش نمیشه؟

----------


## azem

تا کی مهلت ویرایش هست؟
الان که اصلا کارنمیکنه این همه پول میگرن به سایت نمیتونن بسازن

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

هنوز واسه خیلیا درست نشده من خودم دامبزشکی واحد شوشتر رو می خوام هنوز تو سیستم نیومده!

----------


## shams12

> چرا ویرایش نمیشه؟


داوطلب گرامی توجه داشته باشید _فقط یکبار و یک نوبت_ امکان ویرایش رشته محل  ها وجود دارد و پس از ثبت نهایی امکان ویرایش مجدد *مقدور نمی باشد*----------*شاید قبلا ویرایش کردین*

----------


## shams12

> تا کی مهلت ویرایش هست؟
> الان که اصلا کارنمیکنه این همه پول میگرن به سایت نمیتونن بسازن


تا ساعت 24 روز جمعه 2 شهریور

----------


## azem

> داوطلب گرامی توجه داشته باشید _فقط یکبار و یک نوبت_ امکان ویرایش رشته محل  ها وجود دارد و پس از ثبت نهایی امکان ویرایش مجدد *مقدور نمی باشد*----------*شاید قبلا ویرایش کردین*


نه دفعه اول بود

----------


## Love lover

اینکه میتونن سایت بسازن که هیچ شکی درش نیست  ........ایران در علوم کامپیوتر جز چند تا کشور اول دنیاست
ولی چرا این مشکلات همیشه هر سال ما می بینیم دلیلش اینه 
ایران در رانت بازی و پول شویی  هزار تا مافیا بازی هم جز چند تا کشور اوله 
پیشنهاد می کنم تراز های زیر 8800 به هیچ عنوان پول خودشون و وقت خودشون رو برای سه رشته اصلی دانشگاه آزاد تلف نکنن و بهتره اصلا ثبت نام نکنن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به طور دقیق تر
> پزشکی تنکابن
> پزشکی کرمان
> پزشکی کازرون
> پزشکی زاهدان(تا پارسال مخصوص داوطلبان بومی بود امسال همه می تونن بزنن)
> دندان پزشکی شیراز
> داروسازی آیت الله املی
> در واقع همه کد رشته های ازاد اضافه شدند ولی این جدیدا ظرفیت خودگردان نمیگیرند و فقط ظرفیت عادی دارند


اینا که قبلا هم توی دفترچه بود....کجاش جدیده؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

> اینا که قبلا هم توی دفترچه بود....کجاش جدیده؟


توی دفترچه بود ولی توی سیستم نبود!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> توی دفترچه بود ولی توی سیستم نبود!


آهان من دیروز از روی دفترچه انتخاب رشته کردم برای همین در جریان حذف شدن قبلشون نبودم

----------


## sweetie

> سلام هرچی ویرایش میکنم بازم قبلیه کسی می دونه چرا


ثبت نهایی رو زدین؟

----------


## morteza20

مشکل داره سایتش ویرایش نمیشه درنهایت

----------


## jhasani

> مشکل داره سایتش ویرایش نمیشه درنهایت


من نیم ساعت کدا رو زدم و با خیال خوش، ثبتنهایی رو زدم، دوباره شد همون آش و همون کاسه و اصلا ویرایش نشد.

----------


## a--ali--a

من الان ویرایش کردم مشکلی وجود نداشت

----------


## Alirh

up

----------


## jhasani

> من نیم ساعت کدا رو زدم و با خیال خوش، ثبتنهایی رو زدم، دوباره شد همون آش و همون کاسه و اصلا ویرایش نشد.


من حدود نیم ساعت پیش ویرایش کردم و عجبا که انجام شد، توصیه میکنم چون تا 6 ام وقت هست، اگه میخواید اینجوری نشه که نیم ساعت کدا رو بزنی و آخرش هم ویرایش نشه و حالت گرفته بشه، از شنبه به بعد امتحان کنید.

----------

